

Questions to ask, when you move in with someone - cbuchler

What questions would you ask people over coffee if you would move in together with them?
======
cbuchler
This is actually the list of questions I'd ask the person:

What is your name? What is your story? Where do you come from? What are your
interests? Are you a party-person or a couch potato? Do you like
hackernews/designernews? Are you a geek?

------
jessinblue
What do you like to cook?

~~~
cbuchler
Seems legit

